# Health Care???



## davemetkim

Hi all

Dave here. 

In the UK, we have the national heath service - NHS and we don't need to pay for the treatment. 

Let's say, I'm on a working holiday visa and need some medical attentions. What would happen? Do I need a private medical insurance to get the treatment and cost of medicines? 

Please help! 

Thanks, 

Dave


----------



## davemetkim

Stella said:


> I have the same query..hey guys looking for your advice please.


Hi Stella

Have you got the answer? Nobody seems to know unfortunately. I reckon we need to buy medical insurance. Let more know I'd you find out anything. I'll do the same.

Best

Dave


----------



## allisonsmith

davemetkim said:


> Hi all
> 
> Dave here.
> 
> In the UK, we have the national heath service - NHS and we don't need to pay for the treatment.
> 
> Let's say, I'm on a working holiday visa and need some medical attentions. What would happen? Do I need a private medical insurance to get the treatment and cost of medicines?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


yes you will have to pay on your own, privately


----------



## Kantata

Yep. I am - well, was - on a WHV until February 18th. On my first visit to a doctor they wanted to charge me $120 AUD as a "first time visit" fee for a foreign traveller, and then another $60 appointment fee. I'm living in NSW and $60 seems to be the standard fee for a doctor's visit. Everyone - even Australians - pay it. The lady at reception was very kind and dropped the first time fee down to $60, which made my total fee for that visit $120 (first time fee + normal fee).

I've had to pay $60 out of pocket each time I visit the doctor's and there is no reimbursement for that. There is also no reimbursement for medication at the pharmacy; you pay the entire cost out of pocket. I can only assume that dental and eye appointments run the same way.

If you want health coverage you'll have to grab some privately!


----------



## Redback

While Australia has a similar system to the NHS for Australians, all visitors must have private medical insurance, or a simple ambulance trip to a hospital could cost about 600 pounds.


----------



## davemetkim

Margueritejunk said:


> It is ok with the private medical insurance or simple ambulance trip to a hospital. However, is the price - 600 pound a suitable?


It sounds too much.


----------



## davemetkim

Where is the best place to get private insurance? 

How much should I be looking at?


----------



## Redback

Type....... medical insurance au.....into your search and browse through the links.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Yes you must get travel insurance. Just google "travel insurance" and you will see many companies.


----------



## kangaroogirl

I found this - a Brit site that compares travel insurance companies 

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/travel-insurance/


----------



## davemetkim

kangaroogirl said:


> I found this - a Brit site that compares travel insurance companies
> 
> http://www.moneysupermarket.com/travel-insurance/


Many thanks. I'm now in Melbourne and enjoying Aus beautiful weather.


----------



## louiseb

Hi all 
yes unfortunately here you have to pay even though you have the health card, in Australia even the Australians have to pay but they do get about half of it returned when they visit the Dr, which is rightly 60 dollars. Its very very expensive here, if you do come over on a holiday I would recommend going to asda or the one pound shops and stocking up on panadols, cold and flu, beechams, and most defiantly mossies' repellent and antiseptic cream, oh and sun lotion. These things cost an absolute fortune, example a box of panadols we buy for a quid is 18 dollars here, sun tan lotion we can buy for a couple of quid is 30 dollars here, it is so expensive. 
You could always check out the post office or even your travel insurance at least if some thing did happen god forbid you will get the money back, but remember most insurances in the uk will only cover you for between 3-6 months, unless you go private like bupa for example.


----------



## Editor

One of the main dangers for people visiting Australia, and indeed those looking to move there permanently, is the fact that very often we assume a like-for-like situation with regards to healthcare. 

The situation in the UK is made slightly more complicated because of the "free" NHS service, the likes of which are very few and far between in other countries. There is some excellent advice on this thread which should help visitors avoid any pitfalls in the future.


----------

